# مياه التغذية وخزاناتها



## aati badri (18 فبراير 2013)

لائحة الإشترطات الصحية الواجب توافرها في خزانات مياة الشرب#


----------



## aati badri (18 فبراير 2013)

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=%D9%83%D9%85+%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B1+%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%BA%D8%B0%D9%8A%D8%A9+%D9%84%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%84%D8%A7&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CFIQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tabukm.gov.sa%2FFiles%2FRequlations%2FWater.doc&ei=hw8iUf6pEoiptAb12YGgCA&usg=AFQjCNHZhorAv3GdEA5EJvIGS8Y7kYSdug


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

وهذه الخزانات العجيبة في شكل بصلة القابلة للطي
http://www.fabricsolutions.com.au/downloads/FSA ONION TANK.pdf


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

واختها في شكل مرتبة
Flexi Tanks | Fabric Solutions


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

http://www.fabricsolutions.com.au/downloads/FSA%20PILLOW%20TANK.pdf


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (6 مارس 2013)

خزانات أخر زمن ولا خرسانة و لا طوب 
الواحد يلف خزانه فى إيده و يسافر بيه و يفرده مكان مايحب و يخزن

مش بعيد يعملو بيت بيتنفخ كمان​


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

تانكات غريبه فعلا ,, وياما لسه هنشوف


----------



## aladin1983 (1 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو تساعدوني بموضوع تحليل الشبكات بواسطة هاردي كروس, وكيف أبدأ به وماهي المعطيات الواجب معرفتها قبل إجراء هذا التحليل, وهل يجب حساب تدفق المياهالقادم من الخزان والمطبق عند بداية شبكة التغذية الحلقية؟


----------



## aati badri (2 يوليو 2013)

aladin1983 قال:


> ياريت لو تساعدوني بموضوع تحليل الشبكات بواسطة هاردي كروس, وكيف أبدأ به وماهي المعطيات الواجب معرفتها قبل إجراء هذا التحليل, وهل يجب حساب تدفق المياهالقادم من الخزان والمطبق عند بداية شبكة التغذية الحلقية؟


سلام
اراك كررت السؤال في مواضيعي
شاكر لك ثقتك
لكن يؤسفني ان اعلمك انه لاخبرة لي في هذا الموضوع
بل لم اسمع به من قبل
ولكن دعنا نبحث معا


----------



## aati badri (2 يوليو 2013)

هنا التعريف
Hardy Cross method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aati badri (2 يوليو 2013)

وهنا الشرح
Hardy-Cross Tutorial


----------

